# Hitler pictures



## Torch (Nov 21, 2007)

I have from my mother in law who's father happened to be in the SS in ww2 a photo album. It's these more or less 3 1/2" by 2 " or so pics that you put into a magnifying eye piece that makes the pics look 3 deminsional. It's from the pre war days, all the ralleys,marches etc. It is way too cool. I can't believe how sharp these pics are for the time. Shows Hess,Goebbels,Goering, brown shirts etc. Wonder what it's worth..


----------



## Becca (Nov 21, 2007)

are you going to post the picts?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2007)

Torch said:


> I have from my mother in law who's father happened to be in the SS in ww2 a photo album. It's these more or less 3 1/2" by 2 " or so pics that you put into a magnifying eye piece that makes the pics look 3 deminsional. It's from the pre war days, all the ralleys,marches etc. It is way too cool. I can't believe how sharp these pics are for the time. Shows Hess,Goebbels,Goering, brown shirts etc. Wonder what it's worth..



As a Third Reich Collector who has been in the hobby for quite some time I have found that albums with original pictures typically go for several hundred dollars. It all depends on who the pictures are of.

I can tell you though that since it is an old family peace it should be considered priceless and not put up for sale. 

I have (well my mother has and I will have it eventually) a photo of my Grandfather standing in his Wehrmacht Uniform in front of the Arch deTriumph (spelling?) in Paris during the victory parade through Paris in 1940. I would never dream of selling it.


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Option 1:*
If you have photo editing software... you should scan the photos and "water mark" them with your name before you post them.

Post only low resolution stuff (72 dpi about 300 pixels by 400 pixels).

You dont want some one stealing the images.
*
Option 2:*
if by chance they are truly significant than I'd personally donate them to an Archive for public use. Some things dont belong in private collections


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> *
> Option 2:*
> if by chance they are truly significant than I'd personally donate them to an Archive for public use. Some things dont belong in private collections



As a collector I disagree. I have no problem donating things to museums and so forth as long as they stay in my name and eventually return to my posession.

I have several original Uniforms from Rommels Afrika Korps and a small museum at one of Rommels former posts wanted my uniforms to put on display there. I had no problem with this and they were donated. After a certain period of time however they were returned.

I surely understand the arguement that they should be there for everyone to enjoy and learn from but as a collector I dont agree with this.

Just my opinion however.


----------



## Torch (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I would not part with them. To post them I would have to scan them first. About 75 pics. The magnifier is pretty cool also, put the picture in the slot then it kind of expands to focus the pic. I'll see what I can do. I'll post the title of the album also.


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 21, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> As a collector I disagree. I have no problem donating things to museums and so forth as long as they stay in my name and eventually return to my posession.



Well, I qualified the statement by ".. if they are truly significant". Say for example, Hitler is wearing ear rings or something like that... The whole world should know..

 

I have four spear points I found that are 10,000 - 12,000 years old sitting on my fireplace and 3000 year old Greek pottery in my aquarium. There is also a ton of other stuff including ww2 memorabilia. Although museums would like to display some of my treasures, they are not truly unique and thus not very valuable - just very interesting. A unique photo could be significant and valuable ...

just this week they were making a big deal about a newly discovered photo of Linclon at Gettysburg... you can Barely see him but it is considered significant.

Historical find - USATODAY.com

.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> Well, I qualified the statement by ".. if they are truly significant". Say for example, Hitler is wearing ear rings or something like that... The whole world should know..





Speaking of the Devil:


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 21, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Speaking of the Devil:



Good find... now thats significant!

 

If u look close he's holding a dradle....


----------



## evangilder (Nov 21, 2007)

Technically, it would be a dreidel, but I digress..


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks Evan.. I only said dreidel cuz I didn't know how to spell yamaka...!

.


----------



## Torch (Nov 21, 2007)

looks like it was printed in 1937. Title looks like Reichspateitag Der Arbeit. Here's a quick scan.


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 21, 2007)

try scanning in 'grayscale" instead of "Black and White"


----------



## Torch (Nov 21, 2007)

another one, Hess in it also. Scan does not do pics justice.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 22, 2007)

A young Hitler(?) in the middle, holding hands, and with his other hand on a 'gentlemans' thigh.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2007)

I dont think that is Hitler. That is not his hand on the other mans thigh. Look closely and you will see that he has both of his hands held together and the other mans hand is on his own thigh.

Very cool pics Torch!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> Good find... now thats significant!
> 
> 
> 
> If u look close he's holding a dradle....


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hitler or not, you gotta love that bowtie! All that is missing, is for him to be wearing a sailor's hat and holding a large lollipop.


----------



## Torch (Nov 22, 2007)

Ok as suggested I scanned them in grayscale, much better.


----------



## Torch (Nov 22, 2007)

Some more with Goering, HE111's


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2007)

Excellent stuff!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2007)

Excellent pics. Those first pics are of Nurnberg Nazi Party Grounds in Nurnberg about 30 minutes from here. I think I posted some pics of what they look like today here on this forum.


----------



## Haztoys (Nov 22, 2007)

Is anyone seeing what I'm seeing...Any info on who took the pic's...You just do not get that close to Hitler and his goons...This person must of been up the lader in the SS he had free rane on the pic's..Any more info on the man behind the photos...????


----------



## Torch (Nov 22, 2007)

looks like the photgs name was Von Heinrich Hoffman. More pics.


----------



## Torch (Nov 22, 2007)

Here's the intro to the book. I can only read so much of it due to the "old German script", maybe someone can translate..


----------



## Torch (Nov 22, 2007)

Just a couple more, whats amazing is how sharp these pics are when viewed thru that folding metal 3d viewer it comes with. The pics show as 2 side by side but when I put them in the viewer you see just one,simply amazing quality for that time.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 22, 2007)

That sh!ts gotta be worth some serious $$$....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 22, 2007)

These photos are priceless ! I'd be willing to bet they have never before
been published. Truly a great find ! Thanks for sharing....

Charles


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 22, 2007)

Torch said:


> another one, Hess in it also. Scan does not do pics justice.


*
great pics!*


Graeme said:


> A young Hitler(?) in the middle, holding hands, and with his other hand on a 'gentlemans' thigh.



You're a wizard!! where did u find that?


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 22, 2007)

Torch.. what ever the source thanks for sharing the pix. 

Just to clarify, you initially mentioned "photo album" then you say "book". For most people "photo album" implies collection of personal photos, mostly snapshots. The pictures are definitely taken by a professional with unrestricted access.

Perhaps this is a government sponsored book that was given to members of the SS for morale purposes.. kinda like a year book.

Any signatures in it??


----------



## Torch (Nov 22, 2007)

No signatures but I can scan what looks like a forwarding note. Also maybe a personal qoute from Hitler at the end. I just can't read the old style German or else I could partially translate. I geuss it's a photo album with text.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 22, 2007)

I don't think it's a personal note from Hitler. As far as I can read it, it's some text about Nurnberg being the best place for this special days for the Reich's party (NSDAP) and the last sentence is a praise to Adolf Hitler, with his name in printed in big, bold letters. The text is written by a Dotor Dietrich.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 23, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I dont think that is Hitler. That is not his hand on the other mans thigh. Look closely and you will see that he has both of his hands held together and the other mans hand is on his own thigh.




Damn you're a tough crowd to fool! You're spot on Adler. It's not Hitler, and there's no 'hanky-panky' going on. However the photo from 1910 is not doctored in any way and the 'union' of elbows is a remarkable illusion, hence its inclusion... 



comiso90 said:


> where did u find that?



...in this book...


----------

